# Do Guide/Reviews Page updaters - important!



## Morrus (Oct 23, 2002)

The database for thew reviews page has now been copied over from the enworld.org server, so the current page is now official defunct.

The new PHP page (which looks exactly the same) is at: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/reviews/

There may be a few minor problems with the conversion to PHP, but nothing not easily fixed.  Also, the product image folder has been copied over, so you'll need new FTP details.  I'll send you them shortly.


----------



## Dakhran the Dark (Oct 23, 2002)

Morrus, I'm sending you an email now...


----------



## Psion (Oct 23, 2002)

Is this the place you want to talk about ironing out kinks? I just tried to post a new review of the Kalamar DM Shield, and already some strange stuff is going on. The review didn't show up AND the average became a 3 (I gave it a 5 rating, but the average would be 3 if it thought I entered a "1".) I tried to hit the correct score to see if that fixed it, but the new page doesn't know where that is yet.


----------



## Blacksway (Oct 23, 2002)

Yes, this would be the place...

Either post the problems here or send me or Morrus an email.

I'll look into the problem you mentioned, thank Psion.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 24, 2002)

It does look like about a day's worth of reviews are gone too.  I entered Unahllowed Halls today, came back and saw that it wasn't there.  Thinking maybe I didn't put it in, I reentered it and still no luck with the actual posting.

Psion, looking forward to seeing what you've got to say about the KoK shield.  It's cool.


----------



## ced1106 (Oct 24, 2002)

Many appreciations for your hard work!


Cedric.
aka. Washu! ^O^


----------



## Blacksway (Oct 24, 2002)

OK, adding reviews appears to be working now (thank goodness!)

Again, let me know if anything untoward happens.

There appears to still be a problem with the pics so I'll try and get that sorted.

Edit: Images sorted.


----------



## Krug (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks Blacksway and Morrus!


----------



## Psion (Oct 24, 2002)

I'm about to try to add my DM Shield review again... I'll let you know how it goes.

Two quick warts I noticed:
1) Every new page I visit has the browser complaining that www.enworld.org cannot be found. Something is obviously still pointing at the old server.
2) The "latest release" doesn't seem to be working. For examlpe, the latest Kenzer release is said to be the Kingdoms of Kalamar campaign setting (which AFAIK is their oldest bona fide D&D product)

Edit: Okay, it seems to work now.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/revi...&where=active&reviewer=Psion&product=kaldmscr

Not only does it work, but it seems much faster than it used to be. A minor point if you have the time: when you pull up the window to enter the review, the rating spin-box used to default to "average"; now it defaults to appalling. I think I prefer when it defaulted to "average."


----------



## Blacksway (Oct 24, 2002)

1) its the ad banner - it needs to be updated to the new ad system but I haven't found out what the URL is yet.
2) yep, sorting in the wrong order - fixed
3) average it is then.


----------



## Psion (Oct 24, 2002)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *1) its the ad banner - it needs to be updated to the new ad system but I haven't found out what the URL is yet.
> 2) yep, sorting in the wrong order - fixed
> 3) average it is then. *




Outstanding! Thanks for the hard work and the quick turn-around!


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 24, 2002)

Still seems to be a problem with the images.

Now before I add my review of Unhallowed Halls again, do I need to?  It's not a big deal, I've got it saved, but I don't want to screw up the database by adding a review for what would be the 3rd time if the other two still exsit.

Thanks for the information and the quick updates.


----------



## Blacksway (Oct 24, 2002)

No fear, I can guarantee your other reviews aren't there (mores the pity eh). And Psion has managed to add a review, so we'll take that as positive!

Most of the images are fine, its just a few that appear to be missing off the web-site. It might be that its a case-sensitive issue only (but the Kalamar DM Shield isn't one of them) - so list all the images that are missing here if you want.


----------



## Psion (Oct 24, 2002)

Two more problems:

1) When I go to edit the review using the "moderator" version of the edit, when the editing window comes up, the spin-button with the rating has no choices in it.
2) When I go to edit the review via the "standard" editing feature (the one that you get to by clicking the pencil-and-paper icons), the edit and rating boxes look okay, but when I submit it I get:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: strreplace() in /http/forums/reviews/processedit.php on line 6


----------



## Morrus (Oct 24, 2002)

Psion said:
			
		

> *
> Not only does it work, but it seems much faster than it used to be. *




That, my friend, is because you're the only one using it.  It'll slow down again once people catch on to the new location.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 24, 2002)

Unhallowed Halls
KoK Screen

There seems to be a problem with Sanctuary, a module for Soverign Stone Press.  When you click on it, it brings up the Soverign Stone book.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Oct 24, 2002)

Can't seem to update the guide.  I'm trying to update Goodman Game's Aerial Adventure Vol 2 and can't update the release or the availablility or the author.


----------



## Blacksway (Oct 24, 2002)

1) Santuary = duplicate Abbreviation - fixed
2) Editing Product - fixed also

You guys are the greatest debuggers ever 

well I'm away now till saturday so keep the bugs coming in


----------



## Psion (Oct 27, 2002)

Editing still does not seem to be working. I just tried to fixed up a few formatting errors in the KoK Villain Design Handbook review I just put up.

- Using moderator version of edit, the edit submits okay, but doesn't change anything.

- Using standard version of the edit, I submit it and it spits back a string of garbage at me.

I'll try to delete it and re-enter it.


----------



## Blacksway (Oct 27, 2002)

Quotes, too many in one case, not enough in the other!

Oh well.

X-fingers - dare I say it should be working now?

Edit: Oh, and if you get anymore of those "strings of garbage" then feel free to post them as believe it or not they help me


----------



## JeffB (Oct 28, 2002)

I cannot read ANY of the reviews...

every item I click comes up blank, witha  blank out of 5 score (it says appaling)

I even went off the new link...logged in, you name it...no dice...

is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Blacksway (Oct 28, 2002)

I was about to post that I had no idea what you where on about, then it came to me - netscape doesn't like spaces in URLs.

So I checked, and sure enough, the reviewer list on the homepage had spaces in some of the reviewers (our own Simon Collins for one). So I fixed it. If you find this happening on any other pages then let me know (the page you linked from specifically)

I must also apologise in advance for the look of the site in netscape. Its not my fault honest (legacy of the old site). I may look at it in the future but getting everything working first is top priority.


----------



## Napftor (Oct 28, 2002)

JeffB said:
			
		

> *I cannot read ANY of the reviews...
> 
> every item I click comes up blank, witha  blank out of 5 score (it says appaling)
> 
> ...




I am having this EXACT problem, JeffB, and have been for some time now.


----------



## tmaaas (Oct 28, 2002)

Napftor said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I am having this EXACT problem, JeffB, and have been for some time now. *




So have I. You can still access the reviews via the poster, however. If you click on the review poster (author, submitter, etc.), it will bring up a list of all the products they have reviewed. These links work and bring up the actual review.


----------



## Turjan (Oct 28, 2002)

Right, all product links on the recent reviews page are dead. And I'm using IE6.

Turjan


----------



## Blacksway (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks, fixed that.


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2002)

Are we receiving the FTP for the reviews soon? Just makes it easier to update everything at one go.


----------



## Psion (Nov 1, 2002)

*Another bug*

The "publisher list" does not list Wizards of the Coast! 

Also, you might want to forward me the FTP info. I don't end up entering as many new products since we got the review page monkeys, but every now and then I find that I must upload missing or out of date cover images.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 1, 2002)

The wizards thing, is deliberate apparently, dont ask me, it was in the old code so I just copied it across...

... is this not right? I can remove it easily enough with a simply flick of my code monkey wrist!


As for ftp details, thats in Morrus's court.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 1, 2002)

That WotC thing is very odd - they're certainly supposed to show up.  In fact, I know they did on the old page, so goodness knows what that bit of code is doing there.  By all means, remove it! 

Probably easiest with the ftp details is to actually display them on the admin screen - could you just add the relevant text, Blacksway?  That way, if I add new people, it's all there for them to see.  Or perhaps a brief admin help link in the admin menu which shows those details?


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 1, 2002)

OK, I've sorted the publishers list, and put up a crappy little page for moderators to look at (bottom of the left menu once you're logged in)

Enjoy.


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2002)

Bug report:
Short description and description appear to be swapped in the data entry area.

When I try to add errata or a review from the product page, doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 3, 2002)

If I told you the field name for the short description was called "Description" and the one for the longer description was called "Short" would that help muddy the water any?

Nope, thought not, didn't help me much either 

Anyway, I think I've fixed that so they should be right now.

Oh, and errata and other reviews stuff should work too...


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2002)

Uh no but I know it's a complex mofo. Thanks for the work dude. Everyone appreciates it.   May all your dice roll turn up 20s.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2002)

Minor bug: Entering a specic date (eg. month) for release doesn't seem to work. Always defaults to non-specific.

Doing the mongoose stuff now.. *grits teeth*


----------



## Liquide (Nov 8, 2002)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *If I told you the field name for the short description was called "Description" and the one for the longer description was called "Short" would that help muddy the water any?
> 
> Nope, thought not, didn't help me much either
> 
> ...




Long story to that one really 
Well in the beginning I did the database to support many fields but when I did the code the first time I made the input/output to update/show the wrong fields.

When I finally discovered my mistake so much had been put into the database it was inconvinient to start meddle around with it so I let it stay (it worked so dun change something that worked).

And in the beginning the only person who saw those fields was me so no-one had to know, then when I started to meddle with the new admin I just made it so the short field was titled description and the opposite.

Sorry if it caused you tonned of headache mate.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 8, 2002)

No biggie 

Its what makes life as a programmer interesting


----------



## Liquide (Nov 9, 2002)

A little suggestion if possible please change the dates back to ISO dates (YYYY-MM-DD) since everyone more or less understands them.

The DD/MM/YY is a format not used/understood everywhere and can cause some, if not a lot, confusion for some of us 


If I remember correctly it is done like this in PHP 


```
// This assumes that the date in question is not already an ISO date.
function iso_date(strInput){

strTemp = strInput;
strTemp = date ("Y/-n/-d", strTemp);
return strTemp;

}
```

This is just a suggestion but it would simplify for some of us.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 9, 2002)

I had deliberately avoided using all numeric date format and had been using 01/Jan/02 - you are saying even this is too ambigous?

Its no biggy to change it, just checking thats what your saying.


----------



## Liquide (Nov 9, 2002)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *I had deliberately avoided using all numeric date format and had been using 01/Jan/02 - you are saying even this is too ambigous?
> 
> Its no biggy to change it, just checking thats what your saying. *




Just a note, the above means the 2nd of January 2001 to me, if that was your intention ignore this .

If it doesn't mean that then we have a small problem


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 9, 2002)

Arrgghh... is that how dates are done in sweden? Oh well, iso format it is then!


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2002)

*cough* next bug report:
- I think edit publisher info doesn't work.
- Also there are two Quintessential Witches. Could someone move Trancejeremy's review over to the one with two reviews and delete the extra?


----------



## Liquide (Nov 10, 2002)

Blacksway said:
			
		

> *Arrgghh... is that how dates are done in sweden? Oh well, iso format it is then! *




That is why I stick with ISO dates when I have to use numbers everyone understands them


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 10, 2002)

Krug said:
			
		

> **cough* next bug report:
> - I think edit publisher info doesn't work.
> *




Done - the file had been made blank (go figure?) - have recreated.



> *
> - Also there are two Quintessential Witches. Could someone move Trancejeremy's review over to the one with two reviews and delete the extra? *




Also, done.


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks dude!


----------



## Psion (Nov 29, 2002)

I don't know if this has to do with the PDF segregation thing you have going on, but there seems to be a problem entering new reviews. I tried to enter two totally different reviews (Arsenal by Perpetrated and Termana Gazetteer by Sword & Sorcery Studios), and neither one took (gave me a server/DNS error after hitting submit.)


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 30, 2002)

Not pdf stuff, server problem


----------

